

Show HN: CloudLists.me - Create Lists from the Artists You Follow On SoundCloud - mikeLippy
http://www.cloudlists.me/

======
mikeLippy
For any situation or mood, you can create a list to listen to which has only
the artists that the moment calls for, rather than every artist you follow.

The site utilizes a SQL storage layer, C# and MVC 3 server layer, and
JavaScript (using AngularJS, AngularStrap, & CrossFilter) client layer.

I've been working on this site to try out some libraries / frameworks I've
never used before... Let me know if you have any thoughts, thanks!

